# New tires.



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't hardly buy 14's or 15's here. They are becoming obsolete.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

have you seen the new Fiat? it must be rolling 10's or 11's. :thumbup:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> have you seen the new Fiat? it must be rolling 10's or 11's. :thumbup:


Yeah just go to your local hardware store and ask for wheel barrel tires…:jester:


----------

